# how to not be lazy?



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I am such a lazy student...but my life is also falling apart so can you blame me? I dont know how to deal with anxiety and still be a decent student. Ive never been very good at school either, so I am not one of those people that can "afford" to be lazy.

I am just very depressed right now and not sure how to fix that.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I am in a similar situation. Usually I'm able to pull myself out of it especially if I get a scare (like a bad grade on a test or assignment). It is hard dealing with anxiety and school and I don't really have any advice.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've noticed a lot of people on SAS believe they are lazy. I think that the SA is a factor in this and is causing the laziness in some way. A happy relaxed person doesn't want to sit around and do nothing. 

I just force myself to do things. I don't sleep much since school has started. It drains me, but keeping busy either working out or studying makes me feel better about myself and keeps me distracted. Often times you do have to force yourself to do these things though. It isn't easy. 

Good luck.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish I had an answer to this question. For years I actually was able to afford to be lazy--I was able to earn a master's degree, even, without having to change my lazy study habits much at all. But at the doctoral level the laziness has finally caught up with me, and I don't know what to do. I'm in quite a mess. The laziness just feels so engrained, though I suppose it should be obvious to me that it's not just mere laziness--it's fear and avoidance. (And of course I've mostly been avoiding confronting that and figuring out what it's all about.)


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

It's extremely hard to study when I'm depressed, but sometimes it's my high expectations that trip me up. So I'll set tiny goals like studying for 10 minutes. That helps me remember that the task isn't impossible, that I can do it. But yeah, when you're depressed you see no point in doing anything. And I don't know how to alleviate that. The times when I've been depressed, the only things that have gotten me out of it are thinking of higher goals I have, not being caught up in the goals I'm expected to have - like getting a good grade, etc. The higher goals, I mean things like laughter, relationships, nature, etc. and believing that you can reach those things. And there's also an element of mystery when you come out of depression, like you're not really sure that coming out of it was all due to you, there was something else at work. Sorry for being so rambly!! But yeah, studying with depression and anxiety are no small task. It's like doing something with one eye or an arm tied behind your back. completely different and somewhat debilitating.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm pretty 'lazy' myself. It's not for lack of motivation, I just find it a little bit difficult to _focus _on school work. Too much time spent worrying about this and that. To work effectively I really need to clear my head of everything else. I'm working on that


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

I consider myself lazy too. I have a really hard time focusing on school work when I constantly have things running through my mind.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm really lazy as well. I've been getting increasingly depressed, so I haven't felt like studying or applying myself. I don't know what I'm going to do about the GRE. I haven't been able to force myself to prepare for it.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Mngirl said:


> I am just very depressed right now and not sure how to fix that.


 :hug

I know the feeling. I am just so *tired* all of the time.
I think I bombed a test yesterday...I kept falling asleep when I was trying to study for it. :sigh


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Panic. Run like hell doing things and don't stop. Get up at 6:00 a.m. every single morning. Take caffeine pills if you have to. Take MAOIs and Wellbutrin and caffeine and more caffeine and use a light box and go off your mood stabilizer. Go to graduate school and work 15 hours a week on top of extra classes and clinical practicum. Collapse at 9:30 p.m. lather rinse repeat. 

Oh, wait, you were asking for *advice*?? :b


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> Panic. Run like hell doing things and don't stop. Get up at 6:00 a.m. every single morning. Take caffeine pills if you have to. Take MAOIs and Wellbutrin and caffeine and more caffeine and use a light box and go off your mood stabilizer. Go to graduate school and work 15 hours a week on top of extra classes and clinical practicum. Collapse at 9:30 p.m. lather rinse repeat.
> 
> Oh, wait, you were asking for *advice*?? :b


You offered advice- caffeine! :b

I'm going to start drinking mountain dew for breakfast and see if that helps :b


----------



## bright572 (Jan 22, 2006)

...


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

For a while for me it was mostly laziness (and whatever SA would do with it), but it seems more and more that I am dumber than I was this time last year.


----------

